# CPC-A in Orange County, CA. Looking for experience.



## rtep27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Reggie Tep
13073 Monroe St. APT 8
Garden Grove, CA 92844
1 (714) 262-3829
rtep27@gmail.com

Objective:
My goal is to gain experience and start out in a medical office or related setting to help get my foot in the door in the health care industry, build a strong foundation and work my way up to become a medical coder. I am a Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A credential) but I have no experience in a health care related setting. My notable qualities are hard-working, quick learner and efficient. I am a team player and work well with others. 

Experience:
WIS International
505 N Tustin Ave.
Santa Ana, CA 92705
(714) 543-0569

Employment Date:	July 2013 to August 2013
Job Title:		Inventory Associate.
Responsibilities:	Inventory count via scanner of multiple retails in Orange County, CA.
Salary:			$9.00/hr

Education:
•	Received Diploma at Bolsa Grande High School
•	Received AA degree in Social and Behavioral Sciences at Coastline Community College
•	Received Certificate of Accomplishment in Medical Coding Specialist program at Coastline Community College.
•	Passed Certified Professional Coder (CPC) examination through the AAPC.
•	Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A) credential.

Skills:
•	Knowledge of medical terminology and human anatomy & physiology.
•	Computer savvy. 80 WPM.
•	Experienced with Microsoft Word, Excel, and Power Point.
•	Knowledge of ICD-9, ICD-10, HCPCS, and CPT.
•	6-8 months training with medical records, charts and audits utilizing ICD-9, ICD-10, HCPCS, and CPT codes involving assignments, quizzes and exams in an online course setting.
•	Knowledge of coding guidelines, regulations, compliance.


----------



## bon28143 (Jul 24, 2014)

*CPC-A looking for a chance to prove myself*

Julie Bonds
5718 N. Detroit Ave
Toledo, OH 43612
419-725-7912
Julie.bonds@outlook.com

Objective:
My goal is to successfully apply for an entry level coding position. I believe I have the passion and drive to succeed that is necessary in the coding world.
I am a recent honors graduate from Stautzenberger College in Medical Billing and coding. I successfully completed a three month internship with Mercy health partners where I learned in-patient and out-patient coding as well as DRG's and MCC's. Just looking for a chance to build upon my coding skills, willing to take on another internship if necessary.



Sincerely,

Ms. Julie L. Bonds
CPC-A


----------

